#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  >  شبیه سازی ویندوز xp یا ویستابه ویندوز 8

## sky_man847

هرکی میخواد ویندوز 8 رو تجربه کنه میتونه با نصب این برنامه ویندوز خودشو به ویندوز8 شبیه سازی کنه






دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*amir1359amir*,*Asval47*,*dada132dada*,*glxdimo*,*hosseinghaem*,*mdtco*,*REZA164690*,*shaban96*,*tohid2010*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

